# "Your Version of Kontakt is too old to load this file...."



## Shubus

Yes, I know you'll get this message when your Kontakt version really is too old.

I normally run all Kontakt Instances from Vepro, but today had the rare occasion to load one direct into Cubase. Over 90% of my Kontakt libraries will produce this "too old" error message when trying to load a Kontakt instrument inside of Cubase. Of course everything loads in Kontakt standalone just fine. What am I missing?

Cubase 10.5.10
Kontakt 6.2.2
Macos Mojave 10.14.6


----------



## d.healey

Are you sure that is the version of Kontakt you are using in Cubase?


----------



## j_kranz

You likely have an older vst file (dll) hanging out somewhere.


----------



## detritusdave

j_kranz said:


> You likely have an older vst file (dll) hanging out somewhere.


Won't be a .dll as he/she are on Mac... have a look in the plugins folder in Library, to see if there are any duplicates....


----------



## Shubus

Thanks, guys! The solution to this problem is delete & re-install Kontakt following Native Instruments Instructions.









How to Uninstall Native Instruments Software from a Mac Computer


Note: If you want to uninstall TRAKTOR software from a Mac computer, please refer to this article. The list below includes all files and folders created on your system after installing any of our p...




support.native-instruments.com


----------



## j_kranz

detritusdave said:


> Won't be a .dll as he/she are on Mac... have a look in the plugins folder in Library, to see if there are any duplicates....


Ah good point... I must have glossed over the last line of their post. I have noticed a “Native Instruments” subfolder in my VST folder on mac in the past, might be the culprit. Sounds like a re-install was the way to go.


----------

